# Old KVD Spinning Reels



## SMDave (Dec 20, 2007)

Are they worth it? With the introduction of the new line of Quantum KVD reels, the spinning reel model from a year or two back has gone from $99 to $49. Do you think it is worth to get? Or should I just go with the Sedona for the same price?


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2007)

you got a link?


----------



## SMDave (Dec 20, 2007)

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...1_74408_100001002_100000000_100001000_100-1-2 Old KVD.

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...1_98406_100001002_100000000_100001000_100-1-2 New KVD

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...1_53109_100001002_100000000_100001000_100-1-2 Sedona

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...1_53106_100001002_100000000_100001000_100-1-2 Sahara


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2007)

all good choices.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 20, 2007)

Concur with Jim. All good choices. I have a Sahara (only Shimano I own) and it's been a good reel, and casts great! I have it mounted on a 6'6" MH BPS Qualifier rod. Makes for a nice setup.


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2007)

I guess if you wanted to try a quantum spinning reel, now would be the time to do it.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 21, 2007)

Jim said:


> I guess if you wanted to try a quantum spinning reel, now would be the time to do it.



In my opinion, Quantums are really good reels. For my type of fishing I really don't need the super $$ ones. Wouldn't ever get my money's worth out of them.


----------



## redbug (Dec 21, 2007)

The way I see it is simple.

A: would you rather buy a $100 reel for $50 
B; buy a $50 dollar reel for $50

they are both new in the box and have a good name behind them
Quantum and Shimano 

you get more for your money buying the kvd reel

Wayne


----------



## little anth (Dec 21, 2007)

i am a big fan of the sahara i have a few and love em.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 15, 2008)

The link says the old kvds are 79.99 not 49. as for the shimano both look nice, but id get one with front drag, theres something about rear drag that pisses me off, oh yea ive had a few break off (one was sometype of shimano dont remeber model but it was a cheap one.)


----------



## SMDave (Jan 15, 2008)

slim357 said:


> The link says the old kvds are 79.99 not 49. as for the shimano both look nice, but id get one with front drag, theres something about rear drag that pisses me off, oh yea ive had a few break off (one was sometype of shimano dont remeber model but it was a cheap one.)


I guess they raised the price. I posted this a while ago.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 15, 2008)

oh, well in that case i hope if you decided to get that one u already got it.


----------

